# Vintage Milbro Catapult hunting catapult origional



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, So I was pretty sleepy last night :screwy: I was checking out ebay to see if I could find a chronograph but I decided to look at some slingshots. I came across this add for a Vintage Milbro Catapult Origional. it was listed as 80 GBP but it said I could make an offer. Now I am far from an expert in currency conversion but I was thinking that I wont be paying very much more so I made an offer of 55 GBP which converts to about 89 US Dollars. This is a bit access of what I was thinking I was willing to pay but i'd be happier if I know that I got a good deal. I know that these vintage origionals are a must have for a lot of collectors but I just want to know I didn't jew myself last night. So, that being said I'll open the floor to vintage experts and I appreciate all replies


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You can go to Milbro web site & get one from Pete for 38 GBP + 10 more S/H... Classic Mk ll 1950 era alloy..

too much money on e-bay...just my opinion....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Nicholson, Just go to the forum homepage and go into the Vendors section and click-on the 'See all Vendors' link. Quickest way I know!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a lot of vintage original coming in fro china at the moment ????


----------

